

Four Ways to Clean Up Software Bloat - ariels
http://aseidman.com/2010/07/four-ways-to-clean-software-feature-bloat/

======
makecheck
Free-as-in-beer software advocates controlling your own fate, and this is one
of the times when that is really quite useful. You might think a feature is
"good"; but if the maintainer does not, your feature could just go away.

With free software, you can go back and download some old version that _does_
work the way you want. You might sacrifice other updates in the process; but
even then, it is theoretically possible to fork the older version and merge in
new features. Many people obviously won't go that far, but it is certainly
more control than commercial software will ever provide.

